# Hey everyone, new to town !



## Jeff Williams (Aug 29, 2015)

What type of fish (other then BIG) is in the third picture?


----------



## Fnevitt84 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeff Williams said:


> What type of fish (other then BIG) is in the third picture?


Hey Jeff,

It was a sub-adult arapaima in Thailand that I landed on a 10wt. Predator rod and an 8wt. Behemoth fly reel.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome Frank. Diverse fishing background. Trout and reds will seem tame next to some of your previous catches, but there's always tarpon, snook and sailfish.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Fnevitt84 said:


> It was a sub-adult arapaima i


Like to see a full adult,, geez! Fly?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome. Nice to see another fly guy joining.

Warning...sight casting flies to spooky reds can have you pulling your hair out at the end of the day.


----------



## Fnevitt84 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zika said:


> Welcome Frank. Diverse fishing background. Trout and reds will seem tame next to some of your previous catches, but there's always tarpon, snook and sailfish.


Hey Zika,
No way ! I tend to carry the same enthusiasm whether it be a bluegill or a tarpon or a documentary about space for that matter...I missed out on sails this year in Costa Rica, just couldn't get any to commit, heres hoping Florida treats me better. I've never caught a red or snook or tarpon, so I'm pumped to get out on the water !


----------



## Fnevitt84 (Mar 8, 2020)

eightwt said:


> Like to see a full adult,, geez! Fly?


Yea, a 6" bushpig in purple and black. And they get big, somewhere around 9' plus.


----------



## Fnevitt84 (Mar 8, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Welcome. Nice to see another fly guy joining.
> 
> Warning...sight casting flies to spooky reds can have you pulling your hair out at the end of the day.


I've been day dreaming about that very thing for a while now. I've tied 2 full boxes of flies for them while waiting to move lol. Any tips and tricks will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Fnevitt84 said:


> Yea, a 6" bushpig in purple and black. And they get big, somewhere around 9' plus.


How long to land? And welcome from the big bend.


----------



## Fnevitt84 (Mar 8, 2020)

eightwt said:


> How long to land? And welcome from the big bend.


Hey thanks ! About an hour and a half. He straightend my rod several times, and I would get him close, he would take a huge breath and be gone again. Dinosaurs man.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitely join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff. Some good freshwater bass and bluegill fly fishing over in the Winter Haven area. Plus, not that far to the salt on either side of the state.


----------



## Fnevitt84 (Mar 8, 2020)

Absolutly ! I apprec


Backwater said:


> Definitely join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff. Some good freshwater bass and bluegill fly fishing over in the Winter Haven area. Plus, not that far to the salt on either side of the state.


 Appreciate the heads up ! Yea its looking awefully bassy out here !


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome man. Awesome fish.


----------

